# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về thay thế biến tần .

## Tân Trần Văn

Chào các bác .
Em có một cái máy cnc nhỏ 60x40 chạy Mach3 dùng để khắc chử ,hiện đang dùng spidle 1.5kw cách đây vài hôm sau khi chạy 2 cái file khoãng 40 phút và kết thúc bình thường , em dừng máy và gá phôi mới thì spindle không chạy nửa , Biến tần báo lổi E 002 ( biến tần hiện hửu là Nowforever  theo máy ), em nghĩ là biến tần hư nên mua cái biến tần L/S 2.2kw của Hàn Quốc của một cửa hàng trên CNC pro này , vì biến tần không cùng hiệu nên bác chủ shop đã có chỉ dẩn đấu dây và cài đặt biến tần đầy đủ và em củng thực hiện chính xác vậy nhưng spindle củng không chạy , các bác có kinh nghiệm giúp đở xem có phải biến tần không phù hợp hay spindle của em bị hư .Cám ơn cả nhà .TVT .

----------


## khangscc

Lỗi E002 nếu đúng là lỗi nguồn thì vẫn chữa được nha bác chủ, còn trường hợp thay thế thì để chắc chắn cài đặt đúng thì khi lắp thử chuyển chế độ hiển thị tần số hoặc hiển thị dòng tải đầu ra xem có hiển thị gì không ? Đo thử spindle có chập hư gì không ? Kiểm tra nguồn cấp cho BOB (12v hoặc 24v) có không vì nguồn này rất quan trọng nó điều khiển pwm cho spindle,... còn gì nữa nhờ các cao nhân chỉ tiếp đi ợ

----------

Tân Trần Văn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Em nghĩ bác thử làm theo phương pháp sau :
  1. kiểm tra biến tần cũ có hư hay không : bác đấu nối biến tần , sau đó cho xuất tín hiệu trên biến tần. Đo đầu ra của biến tần có hoạt động hay ko ? nếu hoạt động thì ko phải lỗi do biến tần . Nếu ngược lại là hư thay biến tần khác hoặc sửa .
 2. Nếu thay biến tần mới : kiếm tra các thông số cài đặt có tương thích trên biến tần mới. sau đó đo đạc đầu ra biến tần . khi ok thì lắp spindle vào cho hoạt động thử ? nếu ko chạy thì điều chỉnh lại tham số biến tần . ko chạy thì kiểm tra lại spindle
 3. kiểm tra spindle : đo đạc kiểm tra spindle có hư hay ko? nếu ko biết đo thì nghiên cứu cách cấp điện trực tiếp cho spindle thì ko cần phải qua biến tần nữa. nếu spindle ok thì lắp lại vào biến tần .

----------

Tân Trần Văn

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Nhờ anh em đã tận tình giúp đở chỉ dẩn cài đặt cho biến tần và kiểm tra spindle nên giờ máy chạy lại ngon rồi .Cám ơn các bác nhiều .TVT

@khangscc . Cái biến tần củ Nowforever sau khi test lại vẩn lổi E002 biết chổ nào có thể sửa chửa lại ,chỉ giúp dùm anh nha .Thanks em nhiều .TVT.

----------

